# you know you want it!



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Chibson no long waits! | Guitars | Windsor Region | Kijiji 

Gibson replica. Good pickups, but would need new pots, nut and tuners. Bridge is decent. Want that Les Paul? Want that les paul with a nice bookend headstock and still cost less than an ugly epi even after upgrades. Here is your chance! Slim neck very playable. See if your friends can tell. Regardless it looks beautiful on your wall. Probably has less flaws that real Gibsons these days  Nice green with zebra pups and cream pickguard....you know you want it! 500 OBO


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

You gotta post that in the Chibson thread.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

It’s looks a lot better than what I’d expect, the board and neck and nut look like they have been well put together.

The colour isn’t my cup of tea, but that’s pretty subjective.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks like they are getting the headstock closer to the real thing.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Your friends will know if they're closer than 50 feet away.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

_"Regardless it looks beautiful on your wall." _

I doubt it would even make a good wall hanger.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Interesting word use.

I hear there are still people trying to pass off "replicas" of US $20 bills in some places.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Interesting word use.
> 
> I hear there are still people trying to pass off "replicas" of US $20 bills in some places.


Very well stated.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ve done that many times, replied to these ads with “I’ll take it!! As long as I can pay you with “replica” $20 bills.”


----------

